# Setting up skimmer without sump?



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Is there a way to set up a skimmer without a sump. Don't have room on the back of my tank either. Can I keep it in my tank? any help is appreciated


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

joker1535 said:


> Is there a way to set up a skimmer without a sump. Don't have room on the back of my tank either. Can I keep it in my tank? any help is appreciated


I am planning on adding This SKIMMER


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Acipenser said:


> I am planning on adding This SKIMMER


Actually looking very nice. Might get that as well


----------



## CisBackA (Sep 4, 2011)

might need a few of those on a 8 foot tank - most skimmers even hang on back ones can be directly placed in the tank. just cover it with rocks if you dont want to look at it.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

If your tank was drilled you could do an external skimmer with the water piped directly to the skimmer and back, but even those usually are used with a sump.

For huge tanks, hard to skim without a sump. Even an above tank sump (ie. pump water up to a sump a few inches above your display) would work.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

You can build a cabinet beside your stand. As long as the outlet of the skimmer is above the tank rim, it may work. 

If you remember, my 7 feet tall counter current skimmer only takes up 4.5" space and has been running my 200g system for over 10 years. You got to be able to find that behind or beside you tank ? 

I still have a length of 4" acrylic tubing and a big air pump (needed for counter current) kicking around. You can drop by again to see if it could work and I can work out how much it will cost.


----------

